# Dead Space - Keine Gravitation Raum Problem



## Crysisheld (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe Dead Space noch einmal angefangen, also eigentlich habe ich Dead Space ja noch nie gespielt. Jetzt bin ich durch so eine runde Tür gegangen wo ich in so einem Schwerelosigkeitsraum bin. Da fliegen Generatoren rum, gegenüber ist eine Türe und rechts daneben muss man einen Generator in die Vorrichtung stecken, Jetzt habe ich schon über eine Stunde versucht den rüber zu schießen aber es klappt nicht. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich an dieser Stelle weiterkomme? 

Ich hänge mal ein Bild an. Vielleicht hilft das dem ein oder anderen. Vielen Dank schon mal. 

[img=http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/449/generatork.th.jpg][/img]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chbdiablo (6. Februar 2011)

Ohne mich direkt an die Stelle zu erinnern, schonmal mit Telekinese versucht?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2011)

ähm, ich glaub da hab ich auch eweig lang rumprobiert - wenn ich micht nicht arg täusche, ist die Lösung so dämlich einfach, dass ich mch deswegen auch gern selbst in den Arsch gebissen hätte: man muss gar nicht das Modul durch die Kinetikkraft greifen und da hinten dann reinschiessen, sondern mit Deinen Magnetschuhen kannst Du einfach durch den "Abgrund" durchgehen. Du musst nur von Deinem Standort zB den Boden oder eine Seitenwand anvisieren und "springen", du gehst quasi an der Wand entlang und gehst+springst von Wand zu Wand, bis Du auf der anderen Seite bist, und da steckst Du das Modul dann aus kurzer Entfernung in die Wand...  


Man muss halt schauen, wohin man springen kann - man kann nur dann auch springen, wenn Entfernung und Ziel geignet dafür sind. Der Raum dreht sich dann übrigens mit, so dass zB die Türe plötzlich an der Decke zu sein scheint, wenn Du an eine Seitenwand gesprungen bist.


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Februar 2011)

OK bin weiter danke euch


----------



## Schmuecker (11. Februar 2011)

Hört sich arg kompliziert an.
Einfach die Wand über der Tür sprigen, danach auf den Boden vor der Tür und man ist drüben !


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Februar 2011)

Schmuecker schrieb:


> Hört sich arg kompliziert an.
> Einfach die Wand über der Tür sprigen, danach auf den Boden vor der Tür und man ist drüben !


Hallo danke noch mal. Aber ich bin an der Stelle schon durch. Wieso hast du eigentlich den Avatar von Mothman?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2011)

Der Typ auf dem Bild ist ne kleine Internetberühmtheit aus einem eher zufälligen Video von ner technoparade http://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/20-millionen-klicks-fuer-den-techno-wikinger/1889090.html


----------



## babajager (15. Februar 2011)

ist ja lustig den kannte ich noch garnicht


----------

